# Delta dust collection, 2nd stage.



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I have the same lid, except I use a steel trashcan. Works great.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Again I have a dust collection system on my wish list and this one looks pretty good. Thanks for the review.


----------



## BANick (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice setup, rtb. Where did you get the lid ?


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

nick, probably rockler but they are readily available from many differant sources.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice review RTB. You actually do have a spell check mechanism here. If you misspell a word it will have a red line under it. When you see the red line you simply right click on it the word and you will see some options - one of which should be the correct spelling. Hope this helps.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Thats a great idea, to tag the can to the DC stand. When I finnaly get one i will have to remember that.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

It looks like it works but why does it drag wood chips into the plastic bag?
It a separator is doing its job that should be minimal at best.

p.s. if you are have trouble with "typos" give this free program a try.

Bob


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Bob#2 I have re read my entry and am not certain where your question came from BUT it works extremly well and dosen't drag chips into the dust bag and also leaves no dust in the shavings.


----------

